# Finally some tomatoes from the garden.



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 11, 2018)

I didn't get much out of my garden this year, just to much rain. Last week I noticed quite a few large green tomatoes and was hopeful that maybe the garden wouldn't be a lost cause after all. Now it is raining again. I slogged out to the garden in my boots and picked what I could salvage. 

I sliced them up , put on some mozzarella cheese,  olive oil and fresh basil which seemed to be the only thing that really flourished this year.  My son and I will eat ourselves silly. Hubby hates Basil.I'll leave his plain. Maybe make some fried green tomatoes later on in the week.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2018)

Yum! Love home grown tomatoes. Basil adds a nice touch. :yes:


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

They look great Ruth. We have too many tomatoes right now, we are giving them away. 
Basil and tomato go hand in hand


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 11, 2018)

Try the bruschetta recipe for tomatoes.

https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/bruschetta_with_tomato_and_basil/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 11, 2018)

Sounds good Camper6 but I'll have to make it on gluten free bread for myself and that really is a sin, but my son will love it.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Yummmm, Caprese salad!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 11, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Sounds good Camper6 but I'll have to make it on gluten free bread for myself and that really is a sin, but my son will love it.



This is what they serve at a restaurant that I used to frequent for meetings.

It's a great appetizer for a party as well.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

Bruschetta is a really good appetizer and it can be served on gluten free bread 
I’m going to try and make some tomato sauce with mine.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 11, 2018)

Our growing season is pretty much over...I pulled the last of our plants a few days ago.  I had 3 big bushes of grape tomatoes, and probably harvested 2 or 3 hundred of them over the Summer....I like to keep a big bowl of them in the fridge, and snack on them throughout the day.  We had a bumper crop of cantaloupe and cucumbers, and I wound up giving a bunch to the old folks home in town.


----------



## dkay (Sep 13, 2018)

Fresh tomatoes are my favorite summer treat. I live in an apartment now and have tried container gardening but haven't been very succesful with growing tomatoes so thank goodness for local farmers markets. When I was little, my grandfather had a huge garden. Grandma would cut up ripe tomatoes and sautee' in butter until tender and serve over buttered toast. I know, that's a lot of butter but it was so good. I still fix that as a comfort food now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 24, 2018)

Rain!  It's been so dry here that we had to water the garden every day.  Strangely we got a very good crop of potatoes and the tomatoes are producing very well (with plenty of water and feeding).  Our friends who own the market garden also gave us loads of tomatoes, so we've got enough to last for ages.  

We had so many strawberries we had trouble using them and the gooseberries cropped well too.  The only real disappointment was  the broad beans which didn't do so well.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2018)

Had no luck with container tomatoes. They need too much water, are heavy feeders and have huge root systems. They wind up with leathery skin if there are any worth picking.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 25, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I didn't get much out of my garden this year, just to much rain. Last week I noticed quite a few large green tomatoes and was hopeful that maybe the garden wouldn't be a lost cause after all. Now it is raining again. I slogged out to the garden in my boots and picked what I could salvage.
> 
> I sliced them up , put on some mozzarella cheese,  olive oil and fresh basil which seemed to be the only thing that really flourished this year.  My son and I will eat ourselves silly. Hubby hates Basil.I'll leave his plain. Maybe make some fried green tomatoes later on in the week.



Didn't have much luck this year except with our zucchini squash plant. He still has a few squash growing so we left him alone and picked up the rest of our garden.

I've never had mozzarella cheese, olive oil, fresh basil, on tomatoes before. It looks really good, going to have to try it..


----------



## JimW (Sep 25, 2018)

Had a pretty good year with the veggies, lots of tomatoes, cukes and squash. Also a good season for beets and peppers. I hated to pull everything early, but had to because of my foot surgery.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2018)

Great looking tomatoes and the cheese dish looks delicious!  It's a good feeling to grown your own veggies, they taste extra good, don't they?


----------

